# NW40-55/NC40-55, What are your Fav Bronzers?



## doniad101 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 15, 2007)

NC40 
Shooting Star MSF
Golden Bronze irridescent loose powder


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 15, 2007)

i'm NC 40 too... i love shooting star MSF and for a glowy kinda look shimpange MSF is gorgeous.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Feb 15, 2007)

nc-50/nw-45 and I love nars casino and mac bronze powder


----------



## captodometer (Feb 15, 2007)

NC50
MAC Glissade and Ambering Rose


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 15, 2007)

Shooting Star and Metal Rock MSFs
NARS Lovejoy blush
NARS Palm Beach multiple


----------



## Toya (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm an NC 45.

My favorite bronzers are:
CARGO bronzer in Medium and Dark
Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Bronze
Laura Mercier Loose Shimmer Powder in Sun Dust

and my new fave (it's so awesome!)
Kimora Lee Simmons Beauty Bronzing Powder in Kissable Cocoa


----------



## Bey28 (Feb 15, 2007)

NC45
-MAC Refined Beyond Bronze-


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 16, 2007)

NC40.. msfn dark.. i used to use benefit's hoola. but i like msf better.


----------



## NeonDollParts (Feb 16, 2007)

NC45
I love gold deposit MSF and Shooting Star


----------



## fairytale22 (Feb 16, 2007)

I actually like Benefit Hoola 'cause a lot of bronzers go orange on me. )


----------



## aziajs (Feb 16, 2007)

NW40

NARS Casino - Love it!
NARS Palm Beach
MAC Format blush


----------



## sunsational (Feb 16, 2007)

NW43
NARS lovejoy
MAV refined deeper bronzer


----------



## ebonyannette (Feb 16, 2007)

*Bronzers 4 Us?*

What are your favorite bronzers?

And while were at it, I need a bronzer! Im NW55 and its hard to find one that will show up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have MAC Refined Goldent but its still doesnt show up much.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Bronzers 4 Us?*

Too bad they don't make Metal Rock MSF anymore, it woulda been great on ya.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Bronzers 4 Us?*

Merge Thread... there is already a topic in there about bronzers


----------



## doniad101 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Bronzers 4 Us?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Merge Thread... there is already a topic in there about bronzers_

 
my fault. i didnt see that.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Bronzers 4 Us?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doniad101* 

 
_my fault. i didnt see that._

 
NO its okay.. another memeber posted the same thing just days apart.. so all i did was merge the threads together.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ur okay


----------



## doniad101 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Bronzers 4 Us?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_NO its okay.. another memeber posted the same thing just days apart.. so all i did was merge the threads together.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ur okay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooOOooo okay, I see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol thanks


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 19, 2007)

I wear MAC Beyond Deeper Bronze or whatever its called...lol....
Also, Metal Rock MSF was GORGEOUS on us, they really should bring those bad boys back to the lineup!!!


----------



## Tai (Feb 20, 2007)

Try GBNF for Metal Rock MSF.  I did around December and I was able to get it so I'd try your luck. 

HTH


----------



## TheMinx (Feb 21, 2007)

NC45-50

I don't like shimmery bonzers, so Bobbi Brown's Bronzer in Deep is perfect for me.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Feb 24, 2007)

*i love l'oreal hips bronzers.. their shimmery but not overly.. i 4get what shade i have but they were all nice deep colors that are perfect 4 darker skin*


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 24, 2007)

NC40 and shame on me but my fave bronzer is the sun in small doses!


----------



## Chanel_MAC (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm NC40, and I LOVE Armani Sheer Bronzer #1, Cargo Medium, and MAC Shooting Star as bronzers.  Chanel in Canyon (LE) is also very nice!  I need to get my hands on PAP!


----------



## mjalomo (Mar 10, 2007)

NC 40.  Shooting star is my Holy Grail bronzer.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 11, 2007)

--NW43--

My bronzer collection is pretty skimpy (for now, hehe) but I love using Metal Rock MSF and Ambering Rose. When I first bought it I didn't know what I had (I thought to myself "Why oh why did this woman sell me shiny dirt?!?"), but now I love it. A tiny bit of both goes a long way since I have confused combo skin (dry parts shinier than oily parts).


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm a bronzer ho and proud of it!!! I actually prefer bronzer to foundation! 
The ones I've repurchased over and over are:
Fake Bake bronzy babe bronzer (gives that reddish, I've been out in the sun glow)
NARS Casino (more on the matte side, with slight shimmer)
MAC So Ceylon and Beyond Bronze (both discontinued so I stash these 2 away and only take out on "special occassions" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
Also, for deeper skintones, I find that Stila Sun in shade 3 (if you can find it), gives a beautiful glow, kind of like the Fake Bake one but more natural/less shimmery.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 11, 2007)

NC43

Clinique's Sunkissed (very matte & natural looking)
Shooting Star (use this more in the summer or w/ a light hand during winter)


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jul 9, 2007)

I forgot to mention this on here, but I wrote it in my beauty blog.  Laura Mercier makes cream eyeshadows, and one looks ALOT like Metal Rock MSF.  I wear it on my cheeks all the time!  The color is called Burnished Copper.  Here's the link...http://www.lauramercier.com/products...me_eye_colour/


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 14, 2007)

I randomly found Stila Sun #3 at fragrancex.com.  I ordered it along with some d/c Stila shadows.  Man, I hope I like it.  Anyone users and fans here??? (I'm NW45 and I hope it will be deep enough).


----------



## Barbie (Jul 17, 2007)

Cargo- The big bronzer

Nars-Casino

KLS-Kissable cocoa


----------



## fairytale22 (Jul 19, 2007)

NC42 and I actually like Benefit Hoola 'cause it doesn't turn orange. I'm very warm/yellow toned so a lot of bronzers turn orange on me.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 20, 2007)

I got my Stila Bronzer in Shade #3 today and it is great!  Very pleased!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm an N9.

My fave is The Multiple by NARS - in Sumatra.

When I get sun, I redden quite a bit - the Sumatra shade mimics that perfectly.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_I'm a bronzer ho and proud of it!!! I actually prefer bronzer to foundation! 
The ones I've repurchased over and over are:
Fake Bake bronzy babe bronzer (gives that reddish, I've been out in the sun glow)
NARS Casino (more on the matte side, with slight shimmer)
MAC So Ceylon and Beyond Bronze (both discontinued so I stash these 2 away and only take out on "special occassions" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Also, for deeper skintones, I find that Stila Sun in shade 3 (if you can find it), gives a beautiful glow, kind of like the Fake Bake one but more natural/less shimmery._

 
I want to be a bronzer ho too!  And your rec for Stila Sun #3 was right on.  Any other suggestions for a NW45?  Thanx!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 21, 2007)

I love Nars Casino as well as using MSF in Deep Dark as a bronzer or to contour my cheekbones on top of Nars Casino. I love Refined Golden for the daytime


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2007)

...Bump


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 17, 2007)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## MACaholic76 (Aug 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I want to be a bronzer ho too!  And your rec for Stila Sun #3 was right on.  Any other suggestions for a NW45?  Thanx!_

 
Aww girl, my bronzer ho-ism came and went.  Now I am doing the whole peachy/pinkish blush thing.  I'm loving NARS Deep Throat and Mata Hari. 
I'm so glad that the Stila worked for you!  I have one up for swap but now hearing your raves makes me want to use it again.


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 26, 2007)

i'm an nc42 and my favorite bronzers are stila sun shade #2, mac loose bronzing powder in golden bronze, nars laguna, mac gold deposit MSF. the loose bronzing powder especially is amazing, since it can be applied really sheer with the 188 brush.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 26, 2007)

The Giorgio Armani bronzers look very promising.  Has anyone tried them?


----------



## Saleemah (Aug 27, 2007)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> The Giorgio Armani bronzers look very promising.  Has anyone tried them?[/quot
> 
> I use Giorgio Armani Sheer bronzer in 6, it gives me a glow without looking too shimmery or metallic like many bronzers do on my nw50-55 complexion.  When applied on top of blush it is even better.  It is expensive though, $46 is a lot for a bronzer.  I have Mac's Shooting Star and it is too metallic on my dark skin, it's much better as a highlighter.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 27, 2007)

Saleemah said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle*
> 
> ...


----------



## Indian Barbie (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm NC45 and I love Benefit's Dallas


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 7, 2007)

i'm nc40 and i usually don't do bronzer, the only one i have purchased is mac's refined golden, which is pretty versatile for me (i.e., contouring, evening out skintone in place of foundation). i actually got hoola as a gift (in the palette hoola hues) and didn't think it would work on me, but after reading these posts i'm going to give it another try! :nod:


----------



## labellamafiax0 (May 4, 2011)

*I use hoola by benefit but i feel like it can look a little muddy at times.*


*Has anyone whos an NC42 tried bobbi brown bronzer and what shade do they use?*


----------



## shontay07108 (May 5, 2011)

I have said before that I am seriously against bronzer. I run from the sun, but I caved under the pressure of a friend. I bought a Bobbi Brown bronzer in dark and I love it! It's so pigmented. I could probably use Medium, as well. I was afraid her colors wouldn't suit me so I went deeper than I really needed to. With a light hand, though it's gorgeous. I'm not sure about my Mac shade. NC50 is too dark, I know that much. I guess I'm an NC45.


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 5, 2011)

Im an NC 44 and I used to use Revlon mineral finishing powder in suntan matte. It works great but turns orange on me after a few hours.


----------



## afulton (Jun 5, 2011)

I am NC50 and I reach for Cover Girl Queen Ebony Bronzer, MAC Refined Deeper Bronzer, or Stila 03.  Based on recommendations I have tried, NARS Casino and Cargo Dark bronzers but these shades did nothing for me, so I use them as a face powder.  I have found Cover Girl Queen Bronzer is my go to bronzer, then MACs Refined Deeper Bronzer.  This is second because of the shimmer.  Stila 03 came as a recommendation but I had to track it down on ebay because it is discontinued.  It's okay but not a favorite.


----------

